# Trailer Inspection?



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Who does trailer inspections? Where can I get it done? How much would it cost?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

In the US you can take them to any place that does car inspections. I think it's like 16 bucks or something like that. Not sure about Canada though...


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow Really? I hope it's like that here!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are looking for an inspection for purchasing and looking at condition you would take to any mechanic or trailer dealer I am guessing they would charge you by the hour and check it as extensively as you wanted


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Before buying I took mine to a trailer repair and they did a thorough inspection. I am in Texas.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

We don't have a trailer shop of any kind around here 

It is an inspection for the trailer we already have.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What type of inspection are you looking for? 

In NY you have to have an annual safety inspection on a trailer, just like a car. You can take it to any mechanic who does inspections and it costs the same as your car inspection.
Almost no one does this though, since the inspection sticker is not required to be displayed anywhere on the trailer.


If you are looking for a true 'how is my trailer holding up, do the bearings need packing, are the brakes OK' type inspection I would ask a trusted mechanic if they know of a place that will do trailer inspections (they just might do it for you).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ray, in Canada, call your motor vehicle branch or dept. of transportation office, and ask where.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

We have a sticker on it that says it needs to be inspected, and I would also like to be reassured that it is safe.

Thanks, that's a start, but I'm not really sure what exactly that would be LOL I'll ask my parents about that!


----------

